# Rachel's Twins



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nubian mom x 88% Boer dad. The boy is dark brown, rust, and black with a small white patch on his neck, and the little girl is rust, black, and white. I have no idea what they weigh yet because we have a really nasty storm going on, but we FINALLY have our first kids of the year! The girl was first followed by the boy.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, they are some flashy kids!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, Katrina! I'm hoping I don't have to go out into this mess again because the ff is crying like crazy. Hopefully it's just because of the new kids and not because she's going too!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well... you know goats! 
they seem to enjoy going in batches together LOL


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are just darling!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love their colors....nice babies.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they really have some color going on don't they?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are precious!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Great color on them kid's!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...I don't think I've ever seen a baby with the rich coloring as the little boy! He's a stunner  Baby girl has her mama's ears...they look so long compared to her sweet little face :hug: Congrats on healthy babies and mom :leap:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you all. I was hoping Goliath would give us some color and that he did! I thought to myself, "So THAT'S how they make those spotted boers!" :laugh: Not really, but...I did wonder if the boy's sire was possibly a pitbull with that brindle look.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I LOVE the boy's color!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :applaud: :hi5: :shocked: :thumbup:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I just love that color! Would you call it brindle? Sure looks like it. BTW, ahem where did you say you lived exactly? :angel2: Pay no mind to the large goat behind your house.......Mmmmaaaaaaa! 

Gina


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, guys. I have no idea what to call that color! He's lightened up a little so it looks like there is less black along his back, but more white on his back than I thought before. He's going to have the nubian build with those long, thin legs. The kids noticed he had a "3" on his front leg and an "E" on his hind leg. :laugh: 
It would be nice to find someone who wanted him for color because we are raising our boys for the freezer.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If I am not mistaken He is all moon spotted as he gets older they will lighten up to a tan I am pretty sure. If you were not so far away I would take him.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:laugh: I have family coming to visit from Kansas City next week and then again the following week, so it's not impossible. They travel through Padukah (sp?) Kentucky on their journey. Wonder how they'd feel transporting a goat for me? They raise cattle, so it's not like they'd be to "city slicker" for it.  I wouldn't tell them until after they got here.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Kentucky boarder is still 4 hours away so I don't think I will have time for a road trip I actually have family an hour north of Tampa in Brooksville and we were just down there last June. You don't see many goats down there or atleast we didn't.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

You are right, not many goats at all! If you go just a little further North of Tampa into Ocala, though, it's beautiful horse country. People coming from up North to retire in Florida are more interested in the beaches, I think. No goats on the agenda.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I need him like a whole in the head, but if you were closer I'd probably take him.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. Absolutely stunning kids.


----------

